# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Wie und was isst man von der Gac-Frucht?

## isaanfan

Hallo!
Ich wende mich mit dieser Frage an die Thailand-Spezialisten (habe besonders unseren Tigerwutz im Visir :: ), da ich hierzu nur wenig bzw. widersprüchliche Angaben im Netz gefunden habe.
Auf meinem gestrigen Ausflug habe ich im Wald zwei, offenbar reife, Gacfruits gefunden und mitgenommen. Hier ein Foto dieser ungewöhnlichen Frucht (hier Durchmesser längs etwa 18 cm).



Es würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand hierzu fundierte Hinweise geben kann.
Danke!

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wenn ich schon so nett aufgefordert werde....

ฟักข้าว / fak kaao   -----------  Habe ich pers. noch nie gekostet! 

Das Fruchtfleisch soll wie Papaya schmecken. 

Unreife gruene Fruechte, so wie Blätter und junge Triebe  werden als Gemüse gekocht oder gedaempft und in Thai Currys  verwendet. 
(..wie solls auch anders sein?)  Blüten und Samen sind ebenfalls essbar.

Durch das  viele  Beta-Carotin wird die Fakkaao gerne zum faerben verwendet. 

Chili-Dip und Reis bekommen dadurch ne schoene, dekorative leuchtende orangene Farbe!

Geschrieben wird, dass man besonders im Norden die Gac-Frucht gemeinsam mit Klebereis daempft. 
Gesehen hab' ich das pers. auch noch nie! (...haette 8 Jahre dafuer Zeit gehabt)

LG TW

----------


## isaanfan

Vielen Dank, TeigerWutz!

Weil Du Dir so große Mühe gegeben hast, will ich mir auch noch etwas Mühe geben und weiterberichten.
Da die Früchte schon recht reif waren, fiel die Verwendung als Salat flach. Hatte an irgendeiner Stelle im Internet gelesen, daß das gelbe Fruchtfleisch giftig sein soll. Wenn es aber als Salat verwendet werden kann, muß das ja wohl nicht 100-ig stimmen. Also aufgeschnitten und davon ein Stück gekostet. Na ja....  ::  Anschließend die knallrote, fleischige Haut um die Samen probiert. Beides gleicher Geschmack. Hat mich entfernt an halbreife Pflaumen erinnert. Aber nur leicht sauer. Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch einen der steinharten Samen aufgemacht und das schneeweiße Innere Probiert.Schmeckt etwas so, wie faules Holz riecht. ::   :: 
Fazit: Wiederholungsgefahr besteht mit reifen Früchten nicht, trotz der vielen guten Inhaltsstoffe. Wenn ich wieder mal vor Ort bin, halte ich nach grünen, unreifen Früchten Ausschau, und versuche das mal mit dem Salat.
Interessant fand ich aber die Samen selbst. Sie sind dicht an dicht wie ein Stapel Münzen in der Mitte zu sechst sternförmig angeordnet. Durchmesser ca. 1,5 cm, Dicke ca. 3 mm. Hier waren es insgesamt knapp 60 Stück. Die rote Schutzhaut ist etwas schleimig, der marmorierte Kern dafür nur mit einem Hammer zu zerbrechen.
Und hier noch Fotos vom Innenleben:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gibtˋs auch als Fruchtsaft...sagt meine Angetraute

----------

